# Unused ticket credit



## BLOND37 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok so i used 3000 points to get a one-way NEC ticket. I had to cancel the trip and was told to send the unused ticket back, they would credit back the 3000 points. i do not recall exactly when i sent the ticket back...it was on or around 2/16/09.

no points have showed up... no nothing.. when i get concerned that i am now SOL.

can they look up and see the ticket info- that it has been not used, (my trip was supposed to be 2-14-09) and do the credit..

dont even get me started on why i had to send the ticket back to AGR and couldnt turn it back in at the station..


----------



## soitgoes (Mar 5, 2009)

Where did you send the ticket back to? AGR (still a Minneapolis address) or Amtrak (Philadelphia)?

As for why you couldn't deal with it at the station--well, AGR is contracted out and all awards are handled by that staff.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 5, 2009)

soitgoes said:


> Where did you send the ticket back to? AGR (still a Minneapolis address) or Amtrak (Philadelphia)?
> As for why you couldn't deal with it at the station--well, AGR is contracted out and all awards are handled by that staff.



Sent to MN...per their directive..

Um ok but you can pick up a AGR ticket at the station but not return it to the station.. come on ..


----------



## AlanB (Mar 5, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> soitgoes said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you send the ticket back to? AGR (still a Minneapolis address) or Amtrak (Philadelphia)?
> ...


Agents at the Amtrak station cannot access any of the AGR info, hence they cannot take the ticket back and credit your account. Not saying that it's an indeal situation, but that is how it is.

And if you, or anyone for that matter, ever send tickets through the mail to AGR or Amtrak, always send them certified mail, return receipt requested at a minimum. Without that, you have no proof that you returned the tickets and may be out of luck.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 5, 2009)

AlanB said:


> And if you, or anyone for that matter, ever send tickets through the mail to AGR or Amtrak, always send them certified mail, return receipt requested at a minimum. Without that, you have no proof that you returned the tickets and may be out of luck.


yea i know thats what i'm worried about... of course the AGR person should have mentioned this..


----------



## PRR 60 (Mar 5, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> Ok so i used 3000 points to get a one-way NEC ticket. I had to cancel the trip and was told to send the unused ticket back, they would credit back the 3000 points. i do not recall exactly when i sent the ticket back...it was on or around 2/16/09.
> no points have showed up... no nothing.. when i get concerned that i am now SOL.
> 
> can they look up and see the ticket info- that it has been not used, (my trip was supposed to be 2-14-09) and do the credit..
> ...


If you mailed it 2/16 or so, it probably got there 2/18 or so. That is just about two weeks ago, so you are still in the time-frame that I would expect for the tickets to be processed (manually) and the credit to be posted. I suggest you just sit tight for another week or two and see what happens.
Shall I assume you did not sent the tickets with a return receipt to confirm delivery? If not, for future reference it would be a good idea to do that in order to confirm delivery of the tickets to AGR. But even absent that, if you have copies of your tickets or at least your ticket or reservation number, Amtrak should be easily able to determine your reservation was not used and that you are entitled to get your points redeposited. My only caution is that Amtrak and AGR can be completely illogical at times. Just because something makes sense to you and me does not mean it will make sense to AGR and Amtrak (example - station agents not accepting tickets back for AGR). So, wait a week or two, hope the credit shows up, and if not, then call AGR and plead for mercy.


----------



## soitgoes (Mar 5, 2009)

PRR 60 said:


> If you mailed it 2/16 or so, it probably got there 2/18 or so. That is just about two weeks ago, so you are still in the time-frame that I would expect for the tickets to be processed (manually) and the credit to be posted. I suggest you just sit tight for another week or two and see what happens.


Yeah, and I'm not sure exactly how the Canada-based AGR contractors get their MN mail. It may get delivered once a week in bulk or something.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 5, 2009)

soitgoes said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > If you mailed it 2/16 or so, it probably got there 2/18 or so. That is just about two weeks ago, so you are still in the time-frame that I would expect for the tickets to be processed (manually) and the credit to be posted. I suggest you just sit tight for another week or two and see what happens.
> ...


Aloha

You may be under calculating how long it take the mail to get there. I find my mail to and from Hawaii varies from 1, yes one day to as much as 15, yes fifteen days. No rime or reason that I can tell. I think our real average is about 5 days,


----------



## mulepower (Mar 5, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> soitgoes said:
> 
> 
> > PRR 60 said:
> ...


Ok I finally figured this out. I have the same problem. Returned the tickets via priority mail with delivery confirmation on February 23rd. The USPS shows that the tickets were

delivered to AGR on the 25th but no points reposted yet. I called AGR twice and they tell me to wait at least two weeks. I'm not sure what they will do after the two weeks is up.

When I called yesterday they couldn't even tell me that the tickets had arrived yet.


----------



## saxman (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm really worried about this now too. I just picked up my tickets and realized they didn't put me a sleeper for part of my trip! So I called to change it, and AGR booked me a whole new reservation, deducting even more point. These were the points I was going to use to get home, in about two weeks! Of course my tickets are printed out and now half to mail them in! Looks like it takes 4 to 6 weeks for them to get my points back! ARRRGH!! Unless they speed things along, I'm stuck paying for a ticket or just flying home. And flying would ruin my trip.

UGH, hope I didn't hijack the thread.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 6, 2009)

saxman66 said:


> I'm really worried about this now too. I just picked up my tickets and realized they didn't put me a sleeper for part of my trip! So I called to change it, and AGR booked me a whole new reservation, deducting even more point. These were the points I was going to use to get home, in about two weeks! Of course my tickets are printed out and now half to mail them in! Looks like it takes 4 to 6 weeks for them to get my points back! ARRRGH!! Unless they speed things along, I'm stuck paying for a ticket or just flying home. And flying would ruin my trip.
> UGH, hope I didn't hijack the thread.


Send in the tickets by Express Mail, it'll cost a bit more, but it might get done faster. Or consider buying some points to reach the needed amount

Of course I'm not sure why they couldn't just adjust things for you, since you are in the middle of the trip and could have visited a regular agent. The regular agent couldn't do the changes, that would have needed to be done by AGR, but the regular agent should have been able to swap the tickets for you. Too late now.


----------



## saxman (Mar 6, 2009)

AlanB said:


> saxman66 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really worried about this now too. I just picked up my tickets and realized they didn't put me a sleeper for part of my trip! So I called to change it, and AGR booked me a whole new reservation, deducting even more point. These were the points I was going to use to get home, in about two weeks! Of course my tickets are printed out and now half to mail them in! Looks like it takes 4 to 6 weeks for them to get my points back! ARRRGH!! Unless they speed things along, I'm stuck paying for a ticket or just flying home. And flying would ruin my trip.
> ...


Well I talked to the ticket agent in BOS. She wouldn't do anything for me. So I called AGR and got it changed, making a new res. She said that was the only way. I said I'm at the station now, can I just hand in my tickets. She said no they must be mailed to MSP. <_<


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 6, 2009)

saxman66 said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > saxman66 said:
> ...


yur lucky you had enough points to change a reservation.. i dont.. i'm waiting for this --- ticket to show up


----------



## saxman (Mar 6, 2009)

AlanB said:


> saxman66 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really worried about this now too. I just picked up my tickets and realized they didn't put me a sleeper for part of my trip! So I called to change it, and AGR booked me a whole new reservation, deducting even more point. These were the points I was going to use to get home, in about two weeks! Of course my tickets are printed out and now half to mail them in! Looks like it takes 4 to 6 weeks for them to get my points back! ARRRGH!! Unless they speed things along, I'm stuck paying for a ticket or just flying home. And flying would ruin my trip.
> ...


Just my luck! I was running around Boston, and never had time to go to a post office, so I thought maybe I can find one in Chicago during my layover. Never would have thunk that a post office would be inside Albany station! And right when I needed it most. :lol:


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 6, 2009)

hi remember me? the one who started this thread 

i called AGR - they have to go threw all their mail - thats sitting there to try and find my ticket.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 6, 2009)

ok so here's the deal - unused tix go to MN and then to Canada... ugh..

if after so long the tix dont show up yes they can view the tix number and see that it has not been used but thats only after like 20 years and the ticket dont show up


----------



## soitgoes (Mar 7, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> ok so here's the deal - unused tix go to MN and then to Canada... ugh..


I was afraid of that.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 7, 2009)

soitgoes said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > ok so here's the deal - unused tix go to MN and then to Canada... ugh..
> ...



LOL me too... i even repeated it back to the guy to be sure.. 

the rep said give it - my missing ticket - another 2 to 4 weeks, then i can start freaking out about it..,


----------



## ed (Mar 19, 2009)

Ok I finally did get my AGR points restored after I mailed in my unused tickets from my canceled trip. It took about three weeks and four phone calls.

AGR received the tickets on 2/25 (sent certified mail) but didn't restore them until 3/18. The trip was for next month.


----------



## BLOND37 (Mar 19, 2009)

ed said:


> Ok I finally did get my AGR points restored after I mailed in my unused tickets from my canceled trip. It took about three weeks and four phone calls.AGR received the tickets on 2/25 (sent certified mail) but didn't restore them until 3/18. The trip was for next month.



thanks for letting us know.. mine still havent turned up


----------

